# Doctor Who. Hope I'm not the only mason who watches it.



## barofdeath (Jul 25, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a HUGE fan of Dr. Who!!!


----------



## Bro Darren (Jul 26, 2013)

Love Dr Who!


----------



## Aeelorty (Jul 26, 2013)

Great show! I decided two years ago that the Christmas special was going to be a family tradition = )


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome!  I used to watch it with my dad when I was young. It's much better now. The Christmas episode is a great idea for a new tradition! 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Jul 26, 2013)

What is it and where can I watch it? 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Boone (Jul 26, 2013)

Big fan of the Doctor. 
Love the episodes with Strax!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## wedgeprime (Jul 26, 2013)

He likes to wear a Fez now too

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Boone (Jul 26, 2013)

wedgeprime said:


> He likes to wear a Fez now too



Fezzes are cool!





Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 26, 2013)

I have taken up finding Dr Who audios at the library.  The BBC had (has?) a radio series is addition to the TV series.  I find the script writing better on the audio episodes than the video episodes up to the point of the recent high budget reboot seasons.  In this Dr Who goes against the general trend of high budgets coming with bad scripts and vice versa.

On TV I saw some of the old episodes and wasn't impressed with most of the scripting.  Then I started watching the new reboot seasons and liked the tighter scripting.  I'm a general SF fan more than a specific Dr Who fan.  Niven, Robinson, Brin, LeGuin ...


----------



## Boone (Jul 26, 2013)

Txmason said:


> What is it and where can I watch it?



It is a sci/fi series that the BBC has been producing off and on for years. 
If you have Netflix they have the series available for streaming. You might like the more modern incarnation (start with the 2005 series) for the effects and writing style. 




Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 26, 2013)

You can watch it on Netflix if you have that. But you are right, the old episodes were not very well written.  The current ones since 2005 are great. They have several different writers.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## bezobrazan (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a huge Dr. Who, especially a Tom Baker fan. I was weened on BBC television as a kid. Monty Python, Red Dwarf, the Young Ones, Dave Allen, and the all time great Benny Hill. Still today, has had a major influence on my writing. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 26, 2013)

Careful.  It'll make an old man out of you.

I watched this series through the 70s and of-times to this day.  Must say, I've grown a bit old following the plot.

:blushing:


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 2, 2013)

Fifty (count 'em) fifty years and still going. So much fun, so many puns. I think there should be a Tardis Lodge...


----------



## sir vispin (Aug 19, 2013)

Best series ever

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 19, 2013)

For us book SF fans, the World Science Fiction Convention is in San Antonio over Labor Day weekend.  It's too late to get the media package to be able to vote on this year's Hugo awards.  The last time I was to a fan convention of any sort was mid-1990s when Babylon 5 was still first run.  I'm considering going on Sunday to see the award ceremony.


----------



## Ratchet (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been watching the Doctor since the Tom Baker days too !!!
My son & I enjoy watching the new episodes on BBC America & the old ones on Netflix.
The new Doctor has some big shoes to fill this next season !!!!


----------



## dmurawsky (Aug 20, 2013)

Big fan, here. I got hooked on the series after the recent reboot. The fiancee and I have been watching the older episodes on netflix. She's more hooked than I am!


----------

